# Exercise



## Double_budgiee (Oct 8, 2018)

I was wondering if there was a way to get untamed budgies back into the cage after letting them out. I like to allow freedom every now and then and its usually easy to get them.in with a perch when its just two of them. However, lately all 4 of them have gained the confidence to come.out and fly together and when that happens, it literally takes an entire day for them to get tired and go back on their own. They also will not let me near them when they are together.is it best to just leave them in the cage??


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Definitely don't leave them in the cage all day every day. It's extremely important that birds get out and explore, not only for physical exercise but also mental exercise! 
When I first got my Lemon it was very hard to get her back in her cage. Sometimes I would resort to putting a big sprig of millet in the back of the cage to lure her in - this can teach her cage = good stuff. Sometimes I would put Sweetie in and she'd just follow. It's going to be difficult because you have the four, rather than just one or two, but it can be done. I'd probably start with watching their habits outside of the cage, and whenever they go near or in the cage during their free time give that bird a treat and congratulate them and make a big fuss about how happy you are with them. Figure out what key phrase you want to use - I use 'go home'. When I was starting I would give Lemon the treat and say 'Good girl! You 'go home'! so good!'. Now I can just say "Go home!' and both birds will fly right to their cage and I'll give them a treat. 

Where you wanting to train them overall or just for this one specific thing?


----------



## Double_budgiee (Oct 8, 2018)

I am trying to train all four of them yes, but i know how long it takes and i hate to leave them in the cage until i can handle them. I have had 4 birds before. (I started with one that died of old age, then i had 2 more budgies, and after that i had a cockatiel) i have not had 4 at once before but i do have enough basic experience and patience to know how to care for them. I just hate to have to chase them (slowly) just to get them back into the cage. Millet hasn't been a good incentive for them. They love it but they just won't equate it with something good and will only eat it from the container. I rarely give them millet, maybe about once every 2 weeks? I wait so long because when i give them millet, they completely ignore their food and eat all the millet in a day. So i am not quite sure. Im just looking for an easier or more effective way to return them to the cage without losing their trust or time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you give your budgies millet, you should only be giving them one or two of the little millet balls each.

If millet doesn't work for you as an incentive, then find a special treat they enjoy and try using that.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting their millet reward is the best part of "going back home" for my birds! *


----------

